
Advertisers boycott YouTube after pedophiles swarm comments on children videos - mrzool
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/20/technology/youtube-pedophiles.html
======
chmaynard
The single most important decision YouTube could make to defuse this crisis
would be to disable comments on all videos. Period. Permanently. If you want
to be a social media site, you need to do the necessary curation. If that
means spending serious money, so be it.

